# how to make a hamster/budgie salad



## megansbudgie (Feb 22, 2013)

How to Make a Budgie/Hamster Salad - YouTube
How to make a hamster/budgie salad. My hamster and my budgies LOVES the salad I make plus its really healthy


----------

